# Booker, gone from WWE?



## Clark Kent (Sep 9, 2007)

*Booker, gone from WWE?
By Silent Bob - Sun, 09 Sep 2007 19:17:53 GMT
Originally Posted at: Nephrites Citadel*
====================

Source - Wrestling Observer Newsletter 

According to the Wrestling Observer, Dave Meltzer is reporting that Robert Huffman (King Booker / Booker T) has quit the WWE after being informed he would be suspended for 60 days due to being listed as a client of Signature Pharmacy. The 60 day suspension was due to a previous Wellness Policy violation. WWE is trying to negotiate with him, but aren't optimistic.



Read More...


------------------------------------
Nephrites Citadel - SciFi/Fantasy/Anime and More!


----------

